# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Cay giòn bánh mì xíu mại Đà Lạt - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Trong cuộc chuyện trò ngắn trên xe trung chuyển, tôi được tài xế tự hào mình là dân Đà Lạt chính gốc tư vấn địa điểm ăn sáng ngon nhưng nhanh, gọn, rẻ - bánh mì xá xíu.*



Nghe tuyên bố của anh, tôi hình dung đó phải là một quán lớn, sang trọng nhưng khi xe dừng lại trước quán, tôi vừa bất ngờ, vừa xấu hổ trước ánh mắt của các thực khách. Lý do rất đơn giản, quán chỉ là một tấm bạt, vài bộ bàn ghế kê ngay góc ngã tư đường Trần Nhật Duật và Hoàng Diệu. Với chuẩn quán như thế việc một người dừng xe con trước cửa đúng là gây sốc.

Quán chỉ bán hai món là xíu mại và xíu mại thập cẩm. Cái khác nhau của hai món là xíu mại thập cẩm có thêm chả lụa, da heo… Song nếu không muốn dùng thập cẩm hay dùng xíu mại không, bạn có thể yêu cầu một trong hai món ăn kèm trên, người bán sẽ không từ chối.

Giống như tên gọi, bánh mì xíu mại đơn giản là một chén nước dùng khá trong với một ít váng mỡ cho cảm giác thanh thanh, vài cọng hành xanh bắt mắt. Nổi bật trong chén là hai viên xíu mại nhỏ xinh, miếng chả lụa vừa lột lá chuối xắt làm hai. Riêng về da heo khi tôi đến thì quán vừa hết nên không được dịp mục sở thị. Nhưng thích nhất là bánh mì vừa nóng vừa giòn.

Bẻ một miếng bánh mì nhỏ, chấm vào nước dùng, chờ bánh ngậm đủ nước từ tốn cho vào miệng. Cảm nhận đầu tiên của tôi là vị ngọt của xương, mùi thơm của gia vị, đặc biệt là cái cay nồng của ớt được người bán cho hẳn vào nước dùng trước khi đưa ra cho khách, cùng hương thơm nhẹ của hành lá khiến không khí buổi sáng của Đà Lạt như bị đẩy lùi. Xíu mại của món này do được làm hoàn toàn bằng thịt nạc nên dai ngọt, ít ngán. Có lẽ điểm nhấn chính là nước dùng và xíu mại nên chả lụa của món không thuộc dạng "đỉnh", song vẫn dai mịn, đậm đà của thứ thịt tươi quết với nước mắm ngon.

Đảo mắt nhìn quanh, tôi phát hiện chỉ một món ăn nhưng có đến 3 cách thưởng thức. Cách thứ nhất giống như tôi, bẻ bánh mì cho vào chén. Cách thứ hai là xé nguyên miếng bánh mì lớn, chấm vào nước dùng đến khi vừa ngậm đủ nước, rồi nhâm nhi phần vừa ướt nước, cứ thế lập lại cho đến khi hết miếng bánh. Cách thứ ba là xẻ đôi ổ bánh mì, nhét xíu mại vào giữa, rồi chấm với nước dùng. Mỗi cách một cảm nhận khác nhau nhưng cái nóng, vị cay của nước dùng khiến món ăn cứ lưu luyến.



Xíu mại dai ngọt...



Chả lụa dai mềm




Điểm cộng cuối cùng cho món ăn này là giá cực rẻ, một phần bánh mì xíu mại chỉ 5.000 đồng. Riêng món dùng thêm bao gồm cả ổ bánh mì thứ 2, chả lụa, thịt heo luộc, một món là 2.000 đồng. Ngoài ra, bạn còn được khuyến mãi cái không gian lạ của những thực khách kín mít trong áo len, áo khoác, khăn quàng cổ... "xì xụp" trong quán. Một nét riêng không dễ có tại bất kỳ nơi nào ngoài Đà Lạt. Một lưu ý cuối cùng là quán chỉ bán từ 6h - 9h sáng mỗi ngày.



Quán nhìn từ bên trong.



Và bên ngoài.


_Địa chỉ: Quán bánh mì xíu mại, góc ngã ba Trần Nhật Duật - Hoàng Diệu, TP. Đà Lạt._

_Theo Bưu Điện Việt Nam_



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------

